# Why the gays are better than the religous



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Funnay from another site:



> A gay person has never knocked on my door or approached me in a park and wanted to explain his lifestyle
> 
> a gay program has never pre-empted a show I wanted to watch
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

AHAHAHAHAHHA so freaking true.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

"gays are better than the religious"

What about all those gays who are devoute Christians ? there are quite a few of those, from what I understand


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

HAHAHA Holy sh*t, when I read the title of the thread I rolled my eyes, but after reading it... it's so true!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> "gays are better than the religious"
> 
> What about all those gays who are devoute Christians ? there are quite a few of those, from what I understand


I somehow doubt religious homosexuals are as strict as religious straight people: I mean, if they were as devout, they'd have to denounce themselves and their sexual orientation, or carry on knowing they would burn in hell forever, wouldn't they? Quite an uneasy position :laugh: 
Or maybe do they have a big gay bible all for themselves... o_0


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> "gays are better than the religious"
> 
> What about all those gays who are devoute Christians ? there are quite a few of those, from what I understand


*I somehow doubt religious homosexuals are as strict as religious straight people:* I mean, if they were as devout, they'd have to denounce themselves and their sexual orientation, or carry on knowing they would burn in hell forever, wouldn't they? Quite an uneasy position :laugh: 
Or maybe do they have a big gay bible all for themselves... o_0
[/quote]

I am sure that's true, the title just seems a bit too general. Maybe it should be "Why the gays are better than the extreme conservative christians" ? Not all religious people do these things.

BTW, San Francisco's got a ton of gay priests







I have no clue as to how they choose to interperet the bible but I am sure it makes sense to them


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

haha thats good.i sure do hate religous folk.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> "gays are better than the religious"
> 
> What about all those gays who are devoute Christians ? there are quite a few of those, from what I understand


*I somehow doubt religious homosexuals are as strict as religious straight people:* I mean, if they were as devout, they'd have to denounce themselves and their sexual orientation, or carry on knowing they would burn in hell forever, wouldn't they? Quite an uneasy position :laugh: 
Or maybe do they have a big gay bible all for themselves... o_0
[/quote]

I am sure that's true, the title just seems a bit too general. Maybe it should be "Why the gays are better than the extreme conservative christians" ? Not all religious people do these things.

BTW, *San Francisco's got a ton of gay priests*:laugh: I have no clue as to how they choose to interperet the bible but I am sure it makes sense to them
[/quote]

Something doesn't check out here...Being a Christian they should know that homosexuality is an abomination to the Lord. They are contradicting their religious beliefs and their entire existence.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> "gays are better than the religious"
> 
> What about all those gays who are devoute Christians ? there are quite a few of those, from what I understand


that be it for me if i ever see a gay christian with a folk guitar in a pink jump suit, one of us is going out in front of traffic


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Please read this before roasting me for standing up for faith in Jesus Christ..
Bear with me here...


Fido said:


> Funnay from another site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well said Dippy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> Well said Dippy


Thanks

People need to hear the truth, and we are fed mostly non-truth.. isn't that true?









I would love to see people actually searching for God, and then making a descision about Christianity from an educated perspective.

But that is simply not going to happen. There will always be the unfaithful, and false bretheren out there painting false pictures of Christianity, to keep the true church as lean as possible.

There is a real spiritual war going on every day, since the dawn of time.. But we all know who wins in the end.. 
I choose the winning side! I never knew how incredibly peaceful and joyous it would be!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Well said Dippy


I choose the winning side! I never knew how incredibly peaceful and joyous it would be!!








[/quote]

SO i see there is only one way? one right answer? bah.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Fido said:


> Well said Dippy


I choose the winning side! I never knew how incredibly peaceful and joyous it would be!!








[/quote]

SO i see there is only one way? one right answer? bah.








[/quote]
Believe what you will. I brought you what I, for one, am *convinced* of. Do you hate me, or something, for that? 
Do you believe that -because I am convinced Jesus Christ is who He says He is-, I am an intolerant psycopath? 
In what way have I made your life inconvenienced? Does my faith threaten you?
_How is your tolerance level towards my beliefs? _ 
I am not forcing my beliefs on you am I? If I seem to be, I am sorry, and you have mistaken me.

I like to clear the awesome name of Jesus any time I can.

If I have angered you, it was me, and not Him who did it. my fault


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> "gays are better than the religious"
> 
> What about all those gays who are devoute Christians ? there are quite a few of those, from what I understand


*I somehow doubt religious homosexuals are as strict as religious straight people:* I mean, if they were as devout, they'd have to denounce themselves and their sexual orientation, or carry on knowing they would burn in hell forever, wouldn't they? Quite an uneasy position :laugh: 
Or maybe do they have a big gay bible all for themselves... o_0
[/quote]

I am sure that's true, the title just seems a bit too general. Maybe it should be "Why the gays are better than the extreme conservative christians" ? Not all religious people do these things.

BTW, *San Francisco's got a ton of gay priests*:laugh: I have no clue as to how they choose to interperet the bible but I am sure it makes sense to them
[/quote]

Something doesn't check out here...Being a Christian they should know that homosexuality is an abomination to the Lord. They are contradicting their religious beliefs and their entire existence.
[/quote]

I am not really trying to get into a discussion here as to why someone might consider themselves to be religious. For one reason or another, people, gay or straight, choose to believe in higher power, and if they do they are religious by definition - don't even have to be Christian. Therefore, the title of this thread is misleading as there are plenty of gay people who are in fact, religious.

Sort of like saying - "Why engineers are better than people who drive foreign cars"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Why gays are better than fido

Gays Dont Start Stupid Ass Threads


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks

People need to hear the truth, and we are fed mostly non-truth.. isn't that true?









I would love to see people actually searching for God, and then making a descision about Christianity from an educated perspective.

But that is simply not going to happen. There will always be the unfaithful, and false bretheren out there painting false pictures of Christianity, to keep the true church as lean as possible.

There is a real spiritual war going on every day, since the dawn of time.. But we all know who wins in the end.. 
I choose the winning side! I never knew how incredibly peaceful and joyous it would be!!








[/quote]

Wow, we are so lucky to have people like you to educate us and show us the way. You win you silly man.

I could write a thousand pages on the bigomy I have personally felt by members of the Christian faith. I am not just talking about religious zealots, but your everyday "go to church on Sunday" christian.

I feel sorry for you that you felt the need to preach in response to this joke per se. Your clarification clarified nothing, instead it reiterated what all of us already have heard a million times. Your robotic response is that same that any "lost person" scooped up by the feeding Christians would have said.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> "gays are better than the religious"
> 
> What about all those gays who are devoute Christians ? there are quite a few of those, from what I understand


*I somehow doubt religious homosexuals are as strict as religious straight people:* I mean, if they were as devout, they'd have to denounce themselves and their sexual orientation, or carry on knowing they would burn in hell forever, wouldn't they? Quite an uneasy position :laugh: 
Or maybe do they have a big gay bible all for themselves... o_0
[/quote]

I am sure that's true, the title just seems a bit too general. Maybe it should be "Why the gays are better than the extreme conservative christians" ? Not all religious people do these things.

BTW, *San Francisco's got a ton of gay priests*:laugh: I have no clue as to how they choose to interperet the bible but I am sure it makes sense to them
[/quote]

Something doesn't check out here...Being a Christian they should know that homosexuality is an abomination to the Lord. They are contradicting their religious beliefs and their entire existence.
[/quote]

Or maybe you're wrong and only listening to what people have been telling you, along with reading bad translations of the Bible (that was put together through politics and not God, btw).

Try reading...

_The New Testament and Homosexuality_ by Robin Scroggs,
_Coming Out as Sacrament_ by Chris Glaser, and
_What the Bible Really Says About Homosexuality_ by Daniel. A Helminiak, Ph.D.

And I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

The only thing I have against the "born again" or "re-discovered" christians is their *Oh So Earnest Desire* to explain their beliefs and why they now have them and what "horrible" lives they led before they were awakened to the Lawd.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> The only thing I have against the "born again" or "re-discovered" christians is their *Oh So Earnest Desire* to explain their beliefs and why they now have them and what "horrible" lives they led before they were awakened to the Lawd.












I like people who keep their religion to themselves. Pray to whoever you want and stop preaching everywhere you go to those of us who don't care


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> The only thing I have against the "born again" or "re-discovered" christians is their *Oh So Earnest Desire* to explain their beliefs and why they now have them and what "horrible" lives they led before they were awakened to the Lawd.












I like people who keep their religion to themselves. Pray to whoever you want and stop preaching everywhere you go to those of us who don't care
[/quote]

Lmao! I have no problem with keeping my religious beliefs to myself, and I do not push them on anyone. In fact, I never admitted that I agree with Dippy's reasoning nor share the same religious beliefs. Whether I do or not, I never disclosed that for the sole purpose of trying to prevent this from becoming a battleground for debate between "HSLI's" and conservative Christians. The only thing I am trying to state here is that the title of this thread is false, and homosexuals are not better than religious people, regardless of what they believe in and who they worship. In fact homosexuality is quite disturbing and disgusting. However I realize this was meant to be a joke, so don't think that I assumed you were intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> The only thing I have against the "born again" or "re-discovered" christians is their *Oh So Earnest Desire* to explain their beliefs and why they now have them and what "horrible" lives they led before they were awakened to the Lawd.












I like people who keep their religion to themselves. Pray to whoever you want and stop preaching everywhere you go to those of us who don't care
[/quote]

Lmao! I have no problem with keeping my religious beliefs to myself, and I do not push them on anyone. In fact, I never admitted that I agree with Dippy's reasoning nor share the same religious beliefs. Whether I do or not, I never disclosed that for the sole purpose of trying to prevent this from becoming a battleground for debate between "HSLI's" and conservative Christians. The only thing I am trying to state here is that the title of this thread is false, and homosexuals are not better than religious people, regardless of what they believe in and who they worship. In fact homosexuality is quite disturbing and disgusting. However I realize this was meant to be a joke, so *don't think that I assumed you were intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs *








[/quote]

I actually don't know why anyone would assume that I was intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs than in fact I've done the exact opposite







but OK...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> The only thing I have against the "born again" or "re-discovered" christians is their *Oh So Earnest Desire* to explain their beliefs and why they now have them and what "horrible" lives they led before they were awakened to the Lawd.












I like people who keep their religion to themselves. Pray to whoever you want and stop preaching everywhere you go to those of us who don't care
[/quote]

Lmao! I have no problem with keeping my religious beliefs to myself, and I do not push them on anyone. In fact, I never admitted that I agree with Dippy's reasoning nor share the same religious beliefs. Whether I do or not, I never disclosed that for the sole purpose of trying to prevent this from becoming a battleground for debate between "HSLI's" and conservative Christians. The only thing I am trying to state here is that the title of this thread is false, and homosexuals are not better than religious people, regardless of what they believe in and who they worship. In fact homosexuality is quite disturbing and disgusting. However I realize this was meant to be a joke, so *don't think that I assumed you were intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs *








[/quote]

I actually don't know why anyone would assume that I was intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs than in fact I've done the exact opposite







but OK...
[/quote]

No, not you Ron...the author of this topic


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> The only thing I have against the "born again" or "re-discovered" christians is their *Oh So Earnest Desire* to explain their beliefs and why they now have them and what "horrible" lives they led before they were awakened to the Lawd.












I like people who keep their religion to themselves. Pray to whoever you want and stop preaching everywhere you go to those of us who don't care
[/quote]

Lmao! I have no problem with keeping my religious beliefs to myself, and I do not push them on anyone. In fact, I never admitted that I agree with Dippy's reasoning nor share the same religious beliefs. Whether I do or not, I never disclosed that for the sole purpose of trying to prevent this from becoming a battleground for debate between "HSLI's" and conservative Christians. The only thing I am trying to state here is that the title of this thread is false, and homosexuals are not better than religious people, regardless of what they believe in and who they worship. In fact homosexuality is quite disturbing and disgusting. However I realize this was meant to be a joke, so *don't think that I assumed you were intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs *








[/quote]

I actually don't know why anyone would assume that I was intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs than in fact I've done the exact opposite







but OK...
[/quote]

No, not you Ron...the author of this topic








[/quote]

Oh OK - gotcha


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

Fido said:


> Well said Dippy


I choose the winning side! I never knew how incredibly peaceful and joyous it would be!!








[/quote]
*
SO i see there is only one way? one right answer? bah. k*:
[/quote]








"there is one name under heaven where by you must be saved"


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> The only thing I have against the "born again" or "re-discovered" christians is their *Oh So Earnest Desire* to explain their beliefs and why they now have them and what "horrible" lives they led before they were awakened to the Lawd.












I like people who keep their religion to themselves. Pray to whoever you want and stop preaching everywhere you go to those of us who don't care
[/quote]

Lmao! I have no problem with keeping my religious beliefs to myself, and I do not push them on anyone. In fact, I never admitted that I agree with Dippy's reasoning nor share the same religious beliefs. Whether I do or not, I never disclosed that for the sole purpose of trying to prevent this from becoming a battleground for debate between "HSLI's" and conservative Christians. The only thing I am trying to state here is that the title of this thread is false, and homosexuals are not better than religious people, regardless of what they believe in and who they worship. In fact homosexuality is quite disturbing and disgusting. However I realize this was meant to be a joke, so *don't think that I assumed you were intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs *








[/quote]

I actually don't know why anyone would assume that I was intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs than in fact I've done the exact opposite







but OK...
[/quote]

No, not you Ron...the author of this topic








[/quote]
Grow some thicker skin. And it aint like nobody pokes fun at gays mmmm k


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

seharebo said:


> The only thing I have against the "born again" or "re-discovered" christians is their *Oh So Earnest Desire* to explain their beliefs and why they now have them and what "horrible" lives they led before they were awakened to the Lawd.


isn't this a public thread? Someone please put this under the 'atheists only' portion of this forum, and I'll never post in it.

BTW, what did I say that made so many of you so upset? that is baffeling to me.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

Jesus himself was never recorded speaking about homosexuality in text, he never said go to church on sunday went many find the need to do. Jesus was not in tune with the time frame detailed that he lived, one example would be female disciples.

Just for this one simple post, one can conclude Jesus didn't go to church on "sunday" or never documented as damning homosexuality.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Fido said:


> Funnay from another site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks

People need to hear the truth, and we are fed mostly non-truth.. isn't that true?









I would love to see people actually searching for God, and then making a descision about Christianity from an educated perspective.

But that is simply not going to happen. There will always be the unfaithful, and false bretheren out there painting false pictures of Christianity, to keep the true church as lean as possible.

There is a real spiritual war going on every day, since the dawn of time.. But we all know who wins in the end.. 
I choose the winning side! I never knew how incredibly peaceful and joyous it would be!!








[/quote]

Wow, we are so lucky to have people like you to educate us and show us the way. You win you silly man.

I could write a thousand pages on the bigomy I have personally felt by members of the Christian faith. I am not just talking about religious zealots, but your everyday "go to church on Sunday" christian.

I feel sorry for you that you felt the need to preach in response to this joke per se. Your clarification clarified nothing, instead it reiterated what all of us already have heard a million times. Your robotic response is that same that any "lost person" scooped up by the feeding Christians would have said.
[/quote]
Thank you, may I have another?

I get people like you all the time. The funny thing is, people always bring up this sort of stuff, and when someone comes along and says something you dont want to hear, the claws come out..

Im cool with it tho lol

[/quote]

I run into people like you all the time too.

The claws do come out. Isn't that the reason that you needed to defend your beliefs and list them for all of us line by line, because you didn't like what was being implied. A little over-dramatic don't you think? Although I wouldn't have expected any less.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the plain fact that gay people aren't afraid to socialize with me or be my friend when religious fanatics (time and time again) scrutinize me or my style of life makes them better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

seharebo said:


> Wow, we are so lucky to have people like you to educate us and show us the way. You win you silly man.
> 
> I could write a thousand pages on the bigomy I have personally felt by members of the Christian faith. I am not just talking about religious zealots, but your everyday "go to church on Sunday" christian.
> 
> I feel sorry for you that you felt the need to preach in response to this joke per se. Your clarification clarified nothing, instead it reiterated what all of us already have heard a million times. Your robotic response is that same that any "lost person" scooped up by the feeding Christians would have said.


 I think the word you wanted was "bigotry", -and Dippy hasn't displayed any intolerance of anyone elses' ideas in this thread.

Fido posted someone's perspective and opinions of Christians and Dippy replied with his own ideas of what it means to be a practicing Christian. If anything, Fido's post being copied and pasted from someone else's hateful and antagonistic thread is the robotic response. Dippy's reply seemed thoughtful and rational.

I am by no means a right-wing Christian sycophant. I have met many overly judgemental and hypocritical Christians. I went through a religous phase in my life, but I have since given that up. Probably left over as a vestige from that time in my life, when I meet a person of any faith who practices what he believes and doesn't condemn (or blow up) people who don't share his religous beliefs, I have a lot of respect for that person. So yes, I agree with you that we are lucky to have Dippy on this site.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

seharebo said:


> Wow, we are so lucky to have people like you to educate us and show us the way. You win you silly man.
> 
> I could write a thousand pages on the bigomy I have personally felt by members of the Christian faith. I am not just talking about religious zealots, but your everyday "go to church on Sunday" christian.
> 
> I feel sorry for you that you felt the need to preach in response to this joke per se. Your clarification clarified nothing, instead it reiterated what all of us already have heard a million times. Your robotic response is that same that any "lost person" scooped up by the feeding Christians would have said.


 I think the word you wanted was "bigotry", -and Dippy hasn't displayed any intolerance of anyone elses' ideas in this thread.

Fido posted someone's perspective and opinions of Christians and Dippy replied with his own ideas of what it means to be a practicing Christian. If anything, Fido's post being copied and pasted from someone else's hateful and antagonistic thread is the robotic response. Dippy's reply seemed thoughtful and rational.

I am by no means a right-wing Christian sycophant. I have met many overly judgemental and hypocritical Christians. I went through a religous phase in my life, but I have since given that up. Probably left over as a vestige from that time in my life, when I meet a person of any faith who practices what he believes and doesn't condemn (or blow up) people who don't share his religous beliefs, I have a lot of respect for that person. So yes, I agree with you that we are lucky to have Dippy on this site.
[/quote]
Wow. Just wow. Thank you for your kindness, sir. What do you want for dinner?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

User said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

Jesus himself was never recorded speaking about homosexuality in text, he never said go to church on sunday went many find the need to do. Jesus was not in tune with the time frame detailed that he lived, one example would be female disciples.

Just for this one simple post, one can conclude Jesus didn't go to church on "sunday" or never documented as damning homosexuality.
[/quote]
Just because I am a Christian, and I care.. I want to clarify these points..

Jesus Christ was a Jew. He memorized the Old Testament as a child, and was in the synogogue religiously. It says that Christ fulfilled 'the Law of God' that the Jews were under. He did what no man could do, so we could be reconcilled back to God. 
--If you are a believer, Jesus Christ is the actual _author_ of the Old, AND New Testament, not the writer.

Yes, Jesus Christ accepted women desciples, indicating woman's equal importance with men. Huge for women's rights. 
Jesus Christ also preached 'repentance' (renouncing sin) He went as far as to say that if you 'have committed adultery in your mind, you are an adulteror' He told the adulteress whom he saved from stoning to 'go, and sin no more' and He preached about hell, and who would go and why, more than anything else in His earthly ministry.

He befriended sinners with love, in hopes that they would accept Him as their savior. His life was so morally pure, that His incredible love that He showed to sinners shamed them into repentance. He humbled them without humiliating them

So Christians are called to reflect the light of the Lord back into a world of darkness. Remember that Jesus was all about love, peace, and truth.

IF all people walked in love, peace, and truth, why was He brutally beaten, and then crucified? --Answer--because we have no love, peace, or truth in us at all, apart from God.

*important point*
Jesus also preached that the student is no greater than the teacher. That being said, we know that Christ was crucified. This simply means that if you proclaim the Gospel of Christ, you will be hated and treated the same way they treated Christ.

So if people critiscize Christians for sharing faith, pointing out truth, ect, ect, or are persecuted in any way, we remember that Christ endured the cross for us, and that we are counted worthy to suffer for the truth about God, as He did.
True discipleship comes with suffering.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Fido said:


> The only thing I have against the "born again" or "re-discovered" christians is their *Oh So Earnest Desire* to explain their beliefs and why they now have them and what "horrible" lives they led before they were awakened to the Lawd.












I like people who keep their religion to themselves. Pray to whoever you want and stop preaching everywhere you go to those of us who don't care
[/quote]

Lmao! I have no problem with keeping my religious beliefs to myself, and I do not push them on anyone. In fact, I never admitted that I agree with Dippy's reasoning nor share the same religious beliefs. Whether I do or not, I never disclosed that for the sole purpose of trying to prevent this from becoming a battleground for debate between "HSLI's" and conservative Christians. The only thing I am trying to state here is that the title of this thread is false, and homosexuals are not better than religious people, regardless of what they believe in and who they worship. In fact homosexuality is quite disturbing and disgusting. However I realize this was meant to be a joke, so *don't think that I assumed you were intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs *








[/quote]

I actually don't know why anyone would assume that I was intentionally trying to bash people for their religious beliefs than in fact I've done the exact opposite







but OK...
[/quote]

No, not you Ron...the author of this topic








[/quote]
Grow some thicker skin. And it aint like nobody pokes fun at gays mmmm k








[/quote]

I think you need to reread what I wrote, because obviously you misunderstood.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Slim said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

Jesus himself was never recorded speaking about homosexuality in text, he never said go to church on sunday went many find the need to do. Jesus was not in tune with the time frame detailed that he lived, one example would be female disciples.

Just for this one simple post, one can conclude Jesus didn't go to church on "sunday" or never documented as damning homosexuality.
[/quote]
Just because I am a Christian, and I care.. I want to clarify these points..

Jesus Christ was a Jew. He memorized the Old Testament as a child, and was in the synogogue religiously. It says that Christ fulfilled 'the Law of God' that the Jews were under. He did what no man could do, so we could be reconcilled back to God. 
--If you are a believer, Jesus Christ is the actual _author_ of the Old, AND New Testament, not the writer.

Yes, Jesus Christ accepted women desciples, indicating woman's equal importance with men. Huge for women's rights. 
Jesus Christ also preached 'repentance' (renouncing sin) He went as far as to say that if you 'have committed adultery in your mind, you are an adulteror' He told the adulteress whom he saved from stoning to 'go, and sin no more' and He preached about hell, and who would go and why, more than anything else in His earthly ministry.

He befriended sinners with love, in hopes that they would accept Him as their savior. His life was so morally pure, that His incredible love that He showed to sinners shamed them into repentance. He humbled them without humiliating them

So Christians are called to reflect the light of the Lord back into a world of darkness. Remember that Jesus was all about love, peace, and truth.

IF all people walked in love, peace, and truth, why was He brutally beaten, and then crucified? --Answer--because we have no love, peace, or truth in us at all, apart from God.

*important point*
Jesus also preached that the student is no greater than the teacher. That being said, we know that Christ was crucified. This simply means that if you proclaim the Gospel of Christ, you will be hated and treated the same way they treated Christ.

So if people critiscize Christians for sharing faith, pointing out truth, ect, ect, or are persecuted in any way, we remember that Christ endured the cross for us, and that we are counted worthy to suffer for the truth about God, as He did.
True discipleship comes with suffering.
[/quote]

That's right keep preaching.









Be careful:

"And The Lord said to me: "The prophets are prophesying lies in My Name; I did not send them, nor did I command them or speak to them. They are prophesying to you a lying vision, worthless divination, and the deceit of their own minds." (Jeremiah 14:14 RSV)


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

seharebo said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


You are an ignorant a**.
[/quote]

Thanks man. I cant beleive you guys are actually saying gays are better than religous people. This whole world is damned because of people like that, and us christians are trying to show you the light on whats good in gods eyes, and all you guys say is god needs to speed up to our times with whats going on now. You wouldnt even be here right now if it wasnt for him, none of us would. You dont have to go to chuch, never says that anywhere in the bible, us christians just like to gather together on the day when were not supposed to work and all praise him togther. So next time you think about doing your buddy in the butt, think, is that what god would want me to be doing.

And dippyeggs I think that was an awesome post you did loved it. Seharebo so what your saying is we are believing our preachers, and pastors? Or the actual word of god.

And the Lord said believe and you shall be saved.

Sorry Fido didnt realize it was a funny topic till later.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Slim said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


You are an ignorant a**.
[/quote]

Thanks man. I cant beleive you guys are actually saying gays are better than religous people. This whole world is damned because of people like that, and us christians are trying to show you the light on whats good in gods eyes, and all you guys say is god needs to speed up to our times with whats going on now. You wouldnt even be here right now if it wasnt for him, none of us would. You dont have to go to chuch, never says that anywhere in the bible, us christians just like to gather together on the day when were not supposed to work and all praise him togther. So next time you think about doing your buddy in the butt, think, is that what god would want me to be doing.

And dippyeggs I think that was an awesome post you did loved it. Seharebo so what your saying is we are believing our preachers, and pastors? Or the actual word of god.

And the Lord said believe and you shall be saved.
[/quote]

Did you get sexually abused by your priest ?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


You are an ignorant a**.
[/quote]

Thanks man. I cant beleive you guys are actually saying gays are better than religous people. This whole world is damned because of people like that, and us christians are trying to show you the light on whats good in gods eyes, and all you guys say is god needs to speed up to our times with whats going on now. You wouldnt even be here right now if it wasnt for him, none of us would. You dont have to go to chuch, never says that anywhere in the bible, us christians just like to gather together on the day when were not supposed to work and all praise him togther. So next time you think about doing your buddy in the butt, think, is that what god would want me to be doing.

And dippyeggs I think that was an awesome post you did loved it. Seharebo so what your saying is we are believing our preachers, and pastors? Or the actual word of god.

And the Lord said believe and you shall be saved.
[/quote]

Did you get sexually abused by your priest ?
[/quote]

Who Me? Im not catholic. Only cathloics have priests, they cant get married, pastors on the other hand can get married and they are from Luthrans and so on. I am a lutheran which doesnt really matter cause christians follow christ and tats what i am. Catholic priests cant have sexual relations so they abuse others sexually. This world is a meesed up place. Thanks for caring though Ron.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Slim said:


> Who Me? Im not catholic. Only cathloics have priests, they cant get married, pastors on the other hand can get married and they are from Luthrans and so on. I am a lutheran which doesnt really matter cause christians follow christ and tats what i am. Catholic priests cant have sexual relations so they abuse others sexually. This world is a meesed up place. Thanks for caring though Ron.


Oh my bad, you're a member of the gay Lutheran church -

http://www.llgm.org/
http://www.lcna.org/

are heterosexuals allowed to be Lutheran ?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

seharebo said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


You are an ignorant a**.
[/quote]

I don't think he's an ignorant a**. I think he shares the same view as myself, and all the other people that still believe in the standards in which our existence was created, and which this country is still "supposedly" based, which is that homosexuality is disgusting and makes me want to vomit. But if you want to support them that is your choice, you are entitled to your opinion. As is Slim, who is not ignorant for exercising that right.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I am ignorant...









I am still trying to determine if "gays" are born that way or if they "change"... or both.

in that case, if they were born that way (which it seems like to me... right now), then it must be okay with God... Right? Since he is the reason that we exist... right?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Who Me? Im not catholic. Only cathloics have priests, they cant get married, pastors on the other hand can get married and they are from Luthrans and so on. I am a lutheran which doesnt really matter cause christians follow christ and tats what i am. Catholic priests cant have sexual relations so they abuse others sexually. This world is a meesed up place. Thanks for caring though Ron.


Oh my bad, you're a member of the gay Lutheran church -

http://www.llgm.org/
http://www.lcna.org/

are heterosexuals allowed to be Lutheran ?
[/quote]

Some churchs across the united states have split to allow gays in. In all negotiation everyone is a child of god regardless if you take it in the butt or not. Everyone can be saved. But the churchs that spilt off to allow gays in are not actual true lutherans. Because they do not follow all the beliefs of christ, the new age has changed stuff up to much. Than again you dont even have to go church like I had stated earlier. Are you being dumb on purpose or was that a serious question? Are heterosexuals allowed to be lutherans. Of course they are most all lutherans are heterosexual, the ones that arent have split off to allow gay marriage and all that other stuff. And I am a member of 3 churchs and none are homosexual churchs. Thanks for caring once again though Ron. I like how you lawys look at the bright side of life it brightens my day to know someone cares enough


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I am ignorant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you didn't know....it's a disease!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> I am ignorant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you didn't know....it's a disease!








[/quote]

OMG, I havent heard that one... LOL


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I am ignorant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We were born into sin Rigor there is nothing we can do about it. We are all sinners. But if you ask god for forgiveness and beleive in him you shall be saved. Judgement will come in time. I dont think its ok with god at all, but those who think it is will be judged in the end.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Slim said:


> Who Me? Im not catholic. Only cathloics have priests, they cant get married, pastors on the other hand can get married and they are from Luthrans and so on. I am a lutheran which doesnt really matter cause christians follow christ and tats what i am. Catholic priests cant have sexual relations so they abuse others sexually. This world is a meesed up place. Thanks for caring though Ron.


Oh my bad, you're a member of the gay Lutheran church -

http://www.llgm.org/
http://www.lcna.org/

are heterosexuals allowed to be Lutheran ?
[/quote]

Some churchs across the united states have split to allow gays in. In all negotiation everyone is a child of god regardless if you take it in the butt or not. Everyone can be saved. But the churchs that spilt off to allow gays in are not actual true lutherans. Because they do not follow all the beliefs of christ, the new age has changed stuff up to much. Than again you dont even have to go church like I had stated earlier. Are you being dumb on purpose or was that a serious question? Are heterosexuals allowed to be lutherans. Of course they are most all lutherans are heterosexual, the ones that arent have split off to allow gay marriage and all that other stuff. And I am a member of 3 churchs and none are homosexual churchs. Thanks for caring once again though Ron. I like how you lawys look at the bright side of life it brightens my day to know someone cares enough
[/quote]

Point is this topic doesn't make sense, just like I said before. Gays are not better than religious because those two overlap - many gay people are religious and vice versa; your personal beliefs aside


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Point is this topic doesn't make sense, just like I said before. Gays are not better than religious because those two overlap - many gay people are religious and vice versa; your personal beliefs aside
[/quote]

Yes that is true. Doesnt mean their religion is right though does it Ron? If a gay person is religious, i dont think the religion would be right in gods eyes. Maybe if he was gay and decided to become abstanent and not keep on with his or her gay ways and ask god for forgiveness would it be morally right. Of course you can be gay and religious anyone can doesnt mean thats right though.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Point is this topic doesn't make sense, just like I said before. Gays are not better than religious because those two overlap - many gay people are religious and vice versa; your personal beliefs aside
[/quote]

Yes that is true. Doesnt mean their religion is right though does it Ron? If a gay person is religious, i dont think the religion would be right in gods eyes. Maybe if he was gay and decided to become abstanent and not keep on with his or her gay ways and ask god for forgiveness would it be morally right. Of course you can be gay and religious anyone can doesnt mean thats right though.
[/quote]

Irrelevant. In your eyes it's not right, tomorrow someone can make up a religion saying it's wrong to be heterosexual - who cares ? There are thousands of religions on this planet that worship different gods and you don't even have to worship any of them to consider yourself religious.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

You can also argue the same on abortion. In jesus time they didnt have abortion, and do you honsetly think god would want you to kill your unborn child? But thats a whole nother topic lets not get into that one.



Ron Mexico said:


> "gays are better than the religious"
> 
> What about all those gays who are devoute Christians ? there are quite a few of those, from what I understand


I somehow doubt religious homosexuals are as strict as religious straight people: I mean, if they were as devout, they'd have to denounce themselves and their sexual orientation, or carry on knowing they would burn in hell forever, wouldn't they? Quite an uneasy position :laugh: 
Or maybe do they have a big gay bible all for themselves... o_0
[/quote]

Judazz has it right right here. They arent as strict the have somewhat fallen from the word of god.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

all i got to say is WOW i cant belive i read that whole thing..... i guess in my opinion if your gay dont tell me and if your religous dont tell me either and we can all get along.... NO NEED TO TELL THE WORLD YOUR CHOICES IN LIFE NO ONE CARES.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Slim said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


IMO..this is the problem with organized religion today. So much intolerance. If getting to heaven requires me to condemn people for their sexual preference, and accept people that are hateful to their fellow man in the name of God....you can have it. Sounds like the jr. natzi club to me. My version of heaven is a daily 8:00 am tee-time at Augusta....not some idiots running around in robes preaching about the end of the world because a couple guys are in shacking up.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


IMO..this is the problem with organized religion today. So much intolerance. If getting to heaven requires me to condemn people for their sexual preference, and accept people that are hateful to their fellow man in the name of God....you can have it. Sounds like the jr. natzi club to me. My version of heaven is a daily 8:00 am tee-time at Augusta....not some idiots running around in robes preaching about the end of the world because a couple guys are in shacking up.
[/quote]

You don't have to accept the hateful people, just the word of God.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

this was a funny thread... until someone had to take it seriosy. why does someone always have to do that? just laugh guys comeon


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

"qickshot said:


> this was a funny thread... until someone had to take it seriosy. why does someone always have to do that? just laugh guys comeon


LOL I'm still laughing


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> this was a funny thread... until someone had to take it seriosy. why does someone always have to do that? just laugh guys comeon


LOL I'm still laughing :laugh:
[/quote]








LOL i just cant belive how many posts are on this subject that are all the same just for two different sides of things...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

User said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

Jesus himself was never recorded speaking about homosexuality in text, he never said go to church on sunday went many find the need to do. Jesus was not in tune with the time frame detailed that he lived, one example would be female disciples.

Just for this one simple post, one can conclude Jesus didn't go to church on "sunday" or never documented as damning homosexuality.
[/quote]

actually i believe there is a story of where jesus entered teh temple and found a market gambling and homosexuality and flipped and trashed the place .. i may be mistaken but im pretty sure and like the story of sodom and gomorah they mentioned homosexuality as a sin there.. i know jesus wasnt there but i dont want to be destroyed by raining sulfer. now personally i dont have anything against gay people i think its a sin and gross what they do but i sin myself so who am i to damn them to hell when i sin just the same


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> this was a funny thread... until someone had to take it seriosy. why does someone always have to do that? just laugh guys comeon


LOL I'm still laughing :laugh:
[/quote]

Here this should liven things up for this post ....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=110856


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

redbellyfan said:


> this was a funny thread... until someone had to take it seriosy. why does someone always have to do that? just laugh guys comeon


LOL I'm still laughing :laugh:
[/quote]

Here this should liven things up for this post ....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=110856
[/quote]









Post count 666


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

im going to helll


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


IMO..this is the problem with organized religion today. So much intolerance. If getting to heaven requires me to condemn people for their sexual preference, and accept people that are hateful to their fellow man in the name of God....you can have it. Sounds like the jr. natzi club to me. My version of heaven is a daily 8:00 am tee-time at Augusta....not some idiots running around in robes preaching about the end of the world because a couple guys are in shacking up.
[/quote]

Ok that quote was a joke GG. And preachers dont go around talking about the end of the world all the time its in the bible so we read from it. Im meerly stating that gays are not right in gods eyes. That doesnt mean the end of the world. There are alot worse things in the world than homosexuals. And I am not hateful to homsexuals either. I love everyone atleast the first time i meet them. Everyone is gods child. Even homosexuals. Doesnt make them right though. Even a muderer on deathrow is gods child also doesnt mean its right to kill. Jesus was put on the cross next to a murderer and the man asked for forgiveness on the cross which was next to jesus cross and jesus said today you will be with me in paradise. He forgave the man for killing. Just like he will forgive people for being homosexual if they ask for forgiveness. Still dont make it right though.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Slim said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


IMO..this is the problem with organized religion today. So much intolerance. If getting to heaven requires me to condemn people for their sexual preference, and accept people that are hateful to their fellow man in the name of God....you can have it. Sounds like the jr. natzi club to me. My version of heaven is a daily 8:00 am tee-time at Augusta....not some idiots running around in robes preaching about the end of the world because a couple guys are in shacking up.
[/quote]

Ok that quote was a joke GG. And preachers dont go around talking about the end of the world all the time its in the bible so we read from it. Im meerly stating that gays are not right in gods eyes. That doesnt mean the end of the world. There are alot worse things in the world than homosexuals. And I am not hateful to homsexuals either. I love everyone atleast the first time i meet them. Everyone is gods child. Even homosexuals. Doesnt make them right though. Even a muderer on deathrow is gods child also doesnt mean its right to kill. Jesus was put on the cross next to a murderer and the man asked for forgiveness on the cross which was next to jesus cross and jesus said today you will be with me in paradise. He forgave the man for killing. Just like he will forgive people for being homosexual if they ask for forgiveness. Still dont make it right though.
[/quote]

Christian Homosexuals don't have time to ask God for forgiveness - they are too busy praying for the likes of you.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Slim said:


> Ok that quote was a joke GG. And preachers dont go around talking about the end of the world all the time its in the bible so we read from it. Im meerly stating that gays are not right in gods eyes. That doesnt mean the end of the world. There are alot worse things in the world than homosexuals. And I am not hateful to homsexuals either. I love everyone atleast the first time i meet them. Everyone is gods child. Even homosexuals. Doesnt make them right though. Even a muderer on deathrow is gods child also doesnt mean its right to kill. Jesus was put on the cross next to a murderer and the man asked for forgiveness on the cross which was next to jesus cross and jesus said today you will be with me in paradise. He forgave the man for killing. Just like he will forgive people for being homosexual if they ask for forgiveness. Still dont make it right though.


Another thing that makes no sense to me about religion. A guy rapes 1000 kids and kills 100 more...destroying the lives of everything he touches. He askes for forgiveness and takes Jesus as his savior......and all is forgiven. Then there is the guy that lives an honest life, takes care of his family and friends, but doesnt believe in God...and hes the one that burns in hell. What the hell kind of sense does that make?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

seharebo said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

Jesus himself was never recorded speaking about homosexuality in text, he never said go to church on sunday went many find the need to do. Jesus was not in tune with the time frame detailed that he lived, one example would be female disciples.

Just for this one simple post, one can conclude Jesus didn't go to church on "sunday" or never documented as damning homosexuality.
[/quote]
Just because I am a Christian, and I care.. I want to clarify these points..

Jesus Christ was a Jew. He memorized the Old Testament as a child, and was in the synogogue religiously. It says that Christ fulfilled 'the Law of God' that the Jews were under. He did what no man could do, so we could be reconcilled back to God. 
--If you are a believer, Jesus Christ is the actual _author_ of the Old, AND New Testament, not the writer.

Yes, Jesus Christ accepted women desciples, indicating woman's equal importance with men. Huge for women's rights. 
Jesus Christ also preached 'repentance' (renouncing sin) He went as far as to say that if you 'have committed adultery in your mind, you are an adulteror' He told the adulteress whom he saved from stoning to 'go, and sin no more' and He preached about hell, and who would go and why, more than anything else in His earthly ministry.

He befriended sinners with love, in hopes that they would accept Him as their savior. His life was so morally pure, that His incredible love that He showed to sinners shamed them into repentance. He humbled them without humiliating them

So Christians are called to reflect the light of the Lord back into a world of darkness. Remember that Jesus was all about love, peace, and truth.

IF all people walked in love, peace, and truth, why was He brutally beaten, and then crucified? --Answer--because we have no love, peace, or truth in us at all, apart from God.

*important point*
Jesus also preached that the student is no greater than the teacher. That being said, we know that Christ was crucified. This simply means that if you proclaim the Gospel of Christ, you will be hated and treated the same way they treated Christ.

So if people critiscize Christians for sharing faith, pointing out truth, ect, ect, or are persecuted in any way, we remember that Christ endured the cross for us, and that we are counted worthy to suffer for the truth about God, as He did.
True discipleship comes with suffering.
[/quote]

That's right keep preaching.









Be careful:

"And The Lord said to me: "The prophets are prophesying lies in My Name; I did not send them, nor did I command them or speak to them. They are prophesying to you a lying vision, worthless divination, and the deceit of their own minds." (Jeremiah 14:14 RSV)
[/quote]
Yes, that is a direct quote of the Bible.. Do you know it's context? What was before that verse and after?
The false prophets were telling Israel that everything was fine while they were living life far from God, in sin. They were preaching to Israel that they did not need to repent, that God was with them, blessing them..

God was telling Jerimiah that He was going to destroy His people because they were disobedient to the Lord, and took Him for granted. God told Jerimiah to preach repentance, yet again.. He was the real prophet.

So are you a prophet? If so, what did I say that was against God? I want to know this.. Give me a direct quote for quote rebuke, please


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok that quote was a joke GG. And preachers dont go around talking about the end of the world all the time its in the bible so we read from it. Im meerly stating that gays are not right in gods eyes. That doesnt mean the end of the world. There are alot worse things in the world than homosexuals. And I am not hateful to homsexuals either. I love everyone atleast the first time i meet them. Everyone is gods child. Even homosexuals. Doesnt make them right though. Even a muderer on deathrow is gods child also doesnt mean its right to kill. Jesus was put on the cross next to a murderer and the man asked for forgiveness on the cross which was next to jesus cross and jesus said today you will be with me in paradise. He forgave the man for killing. Just like he will forgive people for being homosexual if they ask for forgiveness. Still dont make it right though.


Another thing that makes no sense to me about religion. A guy rapes 1000 kids and kills 100 more...destroying the lives of everything he touches. He askes for forgiveness and takes Jesus as his savior......and all is forgiven. Then there is the guy that lives an honest life, takes care of his family and friends, but doesnt believe in God...and hes the one that burns in hell. What the hell kind of sense does that make?
[/quote]
The Bible says that we _all_ have sinned, and the penalty for sin is death. --It is all about accepting the forgiveness of the world that Jesus died to pay the price for. We all fall under the penalty of death, even the good family man next door.

Look, I did not preach at all in this thread. I merely wanted to show the Christian viewpoint to it. That seemed harmless to me...I guess I was wrong.. LOL

When I said earlier that we needed the truth in here, I meant the truth about the Christian faith. I am convinced it's the truth, but I do not wish to tell anyone what to do. But so many people do not understand Christianity in here. So I tried to shed some light, not that I'm an expert.

I'm ok with people smashing me and calling me stuff for what I post. I'm glad I am counted worthy of suffering for the name of the Lord









The Bible preaches that it's philosophy is 'foolishness to the world.' So it is quite normal that non-Christians do not understand the faith. It is completely normal.

All I can do is point to my savior.


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, so the gay guys go to hell. Gay women too? and specifically bi-sexual women, I really need to know where are they going?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

Jesus himself was never recorded speaking about homosexuality in text, he never said go to church on sunday went many find the need to do. Jesus was not in tune with the time frame detailed that he lived, one example would be female disciples.

Just for this one simple post, one can conclude Jesus didn't go to church on "sunday" or never documented as damning homosexuality.
[/quote]

actually i believe there is a story of where jesus entered teh temple and found a market gambling and homosexuality and flipped and trashed the place .. i may be mistaken but im pretty sure and like the story of sodom and gomorah they mentioned homosexuality as a sin there.. i know jesus wasnt there but i dont want to be destroyed by raining sulfer. now personally i dont have anything against gay people i think its a sin and gross what they do but i sin myself so who am i to damn them to hell when i sin just the same
[/quote]

I don't remember homosexuality being mentioned. Also the story of Sodom and Gomorrah is "*old* testiment", which was supposely destoryed because of "indecency". Homosexuality by name was never mentioned in Sodom and Gomorrah story.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Allteeth said:


> OK, so the gay guys go to hell. Gay women too? and specifically bi-sexual women, I really need to know where are they going?


1 more time... lol

According to the Bible, _we all go to hell _ if we don't accept Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior of our lives.

That includes the so called religious, and the so called good people.

^^also, the Bible clearly states many proofs of who God's people are. This way we can understand who to listen to and who not to.

'you will know them by their friut'


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> The Bible says that we _all_ have sinned, and the penalty for sin is death. --It is all about accepting the forgiveness of the world that Jesus died to pay the price for. We all fall under the penalty of death, even the good family man next door.
> 
> Look, I did not preach at all in this thread. I merely wanted to show the Christian viewpoint to it. That seemed harmless to me...I guess I was wrong.. LOL
> 
> ...


I wasnt saying you are wrong...just pointing out some of the issues I personally have with organized religion....not necessarily religion itself. I certainly don't think having faith in something is bad. I just think that people that treat others without regard for their humanity should not be allowed to fall back on the "God says it is a sin" argument. It is fine to not agree with how people choose to live, but as long as they are not hurting others......it is not an open invitation to bash on them. Seems to me that organized religion preaches more separatism than many of the separatist groups in the world...but because they call it religion...it is fine.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The Bible says that we _all_ have sinned, and the penalty for sin is death. --It is all about accepting the forgiveness of the world that Jesus died to pay the price for. We all fall under the penalty of death, even the good family man next door.
> 
> Look, I did not preach at all in this thread. I merely wanted to show the Christian viewpoint to it. That seemed harmless to me...I guess I was wrong.. LOL
> 
> ...


I wasnt saying you are wrong...just pointing out some of the issues I personally have with organized religion....not necessarily religion itself. I certainly don't think having faith in something is bad. I just think that people that treat others without regard for their humanity should not be allowed to fall back on the "God says it is a sin" argument. It is fine to not agree with how people choose to live, but as long as they are not hurting others......it is not an open invitation to bash on them. Seems to me that organized religion preaches more separatism than many of the separatist groups in the world...but because they call it religion...it is fine.
[/quote]

bro, I hope you don't think I was telling someone how to live. I can't do that, and I don't. All I wanted to do was point to my Savior, and share from the Christian perspective, and everyone freaked out on me.

No one in here even knows how I feel about the whole thing, and people think they know what is in my heart. I have never stated my personal views.

No one knows but me, and the Lord what is really in my heart. Please don't make it up for your selves. Thank you. Not you gurke


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

My post messages lead to, God ( that considering a God exists, which is unknown ) condemning homosexuality falls under the petitio plogical fallacy, in other words it begs the question.

I am not a follower of any religion, the only reason I got involved was to keep people from poisoning the well. Jesus never said or was never documented as condemning homosexuality.
Heres a free idea, why don't people that claim to be Christian actually read the bible ( or what the catholic church agreed was the bible) before they beg the question. Or atleast give a verse where homosexuality by name is mentioned.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

User said:


> My post messages lead to, God ( that considering a God exists, which is unknown ) condemning homosexuality falls under the petitio plogical fallacy, in other words it begs the question.
> 
> I am not a follower of any religion, the only reason I got involved was to keep people from poisoning the well. Jesus never said or was never documented as condemning homosexuality.
> Heres a free idea, why don't people that claim to be Christian actually read the bible ( or what the catholic church agreed was the bible) before they beg the question. Or atleast give a verse where homosexuality by name is mentioned.


I clearly stated that Jesus' ministry was all about repentance.

read this.. the dictionary.com definition of repentance.. enough said about this?

repentance

There are three Greek words used in the New Testament to denote repentance. (1.)
The verb _metamelomai_ is used of a change of mind, such as to produce regret or
even remorse on account of sin, but not necessarily a change of heart. This word
is used with reference to the repentance of Judas (Matt. 27:3).

(2.) Metanoeo,
meaning to change one's mind and purpose, as the result of after knowledge.
This verb, with (3) the cognate noun _metanoia_, is used of true repentance, a
change of mind and purpose and life, to which remission of sin is promised.
Evangelical repentance consists of (1) a true sense of one's own guilt and
sinfulness; (2) an apprehension of God's mercy in Christ; (3) an actual hatred
of sin (Ps. 119:128; Job 42:5, 6; 2 Cor. 7:10) and turning from it to God; and
(4) a persistent endeavour after a holy life in a walking with God in the way
of his commandments. The true penitent is conscious of guilt (Ps. 51:4, 9), of
pollution (51:5, 7, 10), and of helplessness (51:11; 109:21, 22). Thus he
apprehends himself to be just what God has always seen him to be and declares
him to be. But repentance comprehends not only such a sense of sin, but also an
apprehension of mercy, without which there can be no true repentance (Ps. 51:1;
130:4).

This should clear you up on the subject..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> bro, I hope you don't think I was telling someone how to live. I can't do that, and I don't. All I wanted to do was point to my Savior, and share from the Christian perspective, and everyone freaked out on me.
> 
> No one in here even knows how I feel about the whole thing, and people think they know what is in my heart. I have never stated my personal views.
> 
> No one knows but me, and the Lord what is really in my heart. Please don't make it up for your selves. Thank you. Not you gurke


Nope...I don't think you have forced your ideas or beliefs on anyone. You have stated your opinion on religion...as I have stated mine. I have no issue with that...and 99% of what I posted was not in reference to what you posted...just issues I find lacking sense in some organized religion....not necessarily religion in general.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I clearly stated that Jesus' ministry was all about repentance.
> 
> read this.. the dictionary.com definition of repentance.. enough said about this?
> 
> ...


Actually no it doesn't. : P

To repent you must first know 100% what you're repenting from, and why. The bible or Torah never condemned homosexuality by name, so there is nothing to repent. Jesus ministry was based on repentance of what the Torah teached, not begging the question of what the Torah teached.

If one must guess what he or she has to repent for, or must repent for based on interpretation of the current times & minds, religion text, that makes the bible a pick and choose crossword puzzle.


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> OK, so the gay guys go to hell. Gay women too? and specifically bi-sexual women, I really need to know where are they going?


1 more time... lol

According to the Bible, _we all go to hell _ if we don't accept Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior of our lives.

That includes the so called religious, and the so called good people.

^^also, the Bible clearly states many proofs of who God's people are. This way we can understand who to listen to and who not to.

'you will know them by their friut'
[/quote]

Women and God are so confusing. I'll have to concentrate on just one. So the bi-sexual women who confess go to heaven. Thank God they are too busy lesbianating to stop by the church.

what's a 'friut'? lol

All kidding aside- stand up for what you believe in.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I clearly stated that Jesus' ministry was all about repentance.
> 
> read this.. the dictionary.com definition of repentance.. enough said about this?
> 
> ...


Actually no it doesn't. : P

To repent you must first know 100% what you're repenting from, and why. The bible or Torah never condemned homosexuality by name, so there is nothing to repent. Jesus ministry was based on repentance of what the Torah teached, not begging the question of what the Torah teached.

If one must guess what he or she has to repent for, or must repent for based on interpretation of the current times & minds, religion text, that makes the bible a pick and choose crossword puzzle.
[/quote]
Bro, I am finished with my point. You don't see what I'm saying. I can go no further with you.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Allteeth said:


> OK, so the gay guys go to hell. Gay women too? and specifically bi-sexual women, I really need to know where are they going?


1 more time... lol

According to the Bible, _we all go to hell _ if we don't accept Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior of our lives.

That includes the so called religious, and the so called good people.

^^also, the Bible clearly states many proofs of who God's people are. This way we can understand who to listen to and who not to.

'you will know them by their friut'
[/quote]

Women and God are so confusing. I'll have to concentrate on just one. So the bi-sexual women who confess go to heaven. Thank God they are too busy lesbianating to stop by the church.

what's a 'friut'? lol

All kidding aside- stand up for what you believe in.
[/quote]

I agree women can be confusing at times LOL--But we make God out to be more confusing than what He really has revealed Himself to be. What is confusing about Him is His infinate power.. but His personality as described in the Bible is pretty clear...!

Fruit of the spirit is defined in the Bible as: Peace, love, joy, patience, kindness, longsuffering, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, and self-control. --against such things there is no law.

Deeds of the flesh are Immorality, impurity, sensuality, idolatry, sorcery, enmities, strife, jealosy, outbursts of anger, disputes, dissensions, factions, envying, drunkenness, and carousing. --we are warned in the Bible, that those who practice these types of things unjustly, will not inherit the Kingdom of God.

The gospel, or good news, teaches that if we accept Christ wholeheartedly, we will recieve the Holy Spirit, and are born of the Spirit of God. This Holy Spirit teaches us the word of God as we prayerfully read the word of God, and gives us great joy and peace for obediance... Which we learn is a blessing to follow.

So accepting Christ is salvation, and obediance is fruit of the spirit, and by which God blesses us by.

Now, I have not preached to anyone to follow God's commandments. I have merely explained some of Christianity to you. The choice to let God's word convict you, or kick sand in the face of God's word is completely up to you.
I have no power to change your life, nor do I wish to do so. I only told you what it says in the Bible as best as I can.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

Jesus himself was never recorded speaking about homosexuality in text, he never said go to church on sunday went many find the need to do. Jesus was not in tune with the time frame detailed that he lived, one example would be female disciples.

Just for this one simple post, one can conclude Jesus didn't go to church on "sunday" or never documented as damning homosexuality.
[/quote]
Just because I am a Christian, and I care.. I want to clarify these points..

Jesus Christ was a Jew. He memorized the Old Testament as a child, and was in the synogogue religiously. It says that Christ fulfilled 'the Law of God' that the Jews were under. He did what no man could do, so we could be reconcilled back to God. 
--If you are a believer, Jesus Christ is the actual _author_ of the Old, AND New Testament, not the writer.

Yes, Jesus Christ accepted women desciples, indicating woman's equal importance with men. Huge for women's rights. 
Jesus Christ also preached 'repentance' (renouncing sin) He went as far as to say that if you 'have committed adultery in your mind, you are an adulteror' He told the adulteress whom he saved from stoning to 'go, and sin no more' and He preached about hell, and who would go and why, more than anything else in His earthly ministry.

He befriended sinners with love, in hopes that they would accept Him as their savior. His life was so morally pure, that His incredible love that He showed to sinners shamed them into repentance. He humbled them without humiliating them

So Christians are called to reflect the light of the Lord back into a world of darkness. Remember that Jesus was all about love, peace, and truth.

IF all people walked in love, peace, and truth, why was He brutally beaten, and then crucified? --Answer--because we have no love, peace, or truth in us at all, apart from God.

*important point*
Jesus also preached that the student is no greater than the teacher. That being said, we know that Christ was crucified. This simply means that if you proclaim the Gospel of Christ, you will be hated and treated the same way they treated Christ.

So if people critiscize Christians for sharing faith, pointing out truth, ect, ect, or are persecuted in any way, we remember that Christ endured the cross for us, and that we are counted worthy to suffer for the truth about God, as He did.
True discipleship comes with suffering.
[/quote]

That's right keep preaching.









Be careful:

"And The Lord said to me: "The prophets are prophesying lies in My Name; I did not send them, nor did I command them or speak to them. They are prophesying to you a lying vision, worthless divination, and the deceit of their own minds." (Jeremiah 14:14 RSV)
[/quote]
Yes, that is a direct quote of the Bible.. Do you know it's context? What was before that verse and after?
The false prophets were telling Israel that everything was fine while they were living life far from God, in sin. They were preaching to Israel that they did not need to repent, that God was with them, blessing them..

God was telling Jerimiah that He was going to destroy His people because they were disobedient to the Lord, and took Him for granted. God told Jerimiah to preach repentance, yet again.. He was the real prophet.

So are you a prophet? If so, what did I say that was against God? I want to know this.. Give me a direct quote for quote rebuke, please
[/quote]

Unfortunately, I do know the context around the quote after being force fed the rubbish in my early years.

I was using the quote in the sense that you were the prophet. The rest of us like Jeremiah should be warned.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

im wit slim


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^so you are saying that I am a false prophet, seharebo ? You do realize that Jeremiah was God's prophet, who cryed out to the jews, by God's own word to repent? He was a real prophet, and knew what God was asking of him, God protected him, it is a few verses later in the text. God told Jerimiah to tell Israel to repent, and that God would protect His servant.. meaning that Jerimiah did not need warned.. He was DOING the warning for God Himself..

Bro, I am sorry that someone who called themselves Christian has hurt you so badly. I can understand that.. But it wasn't me.

You don't know me or my motives. I mean well.. I know I can not convince you of that, think what you want.

I have not forcefed you anything. You read this thread all on your own. It is not my fault that you are so hateful to Christians.

If you would have read in my earlier posts, you would see that I have mentioned that there are false bretheren, and the disobedient throughout the Christian faith. You seem to be a victim of one of these types.

From the sound of your post, you seem to think I am a hateful bible basher that wants to force you into my way of thinking..

You got me wrong brother. You got me all wrong. I am your friend. I study the Bible, and I am a Christian. I was sharing from the book. I meant nothing personal.

I have doubts that you could find anything hateful, at all, in any of my posts. If so, share, and I will apologize. In fact, I apologize in advance for any misunderstanding.

When these topics come up, I love to share what the faith actually teaches, if I can.. The Gospel is an offence by itself to people. Many people are prideful religionists, meaning that they actually do try and force you to believe, and act the way they do.

Well, you don't have to live in that bondage. I won't force you, or even try, nor have I stated that anyone has to believe like me..

But I will share my opinion in the hope that someone might come along and respectfully have an intelligent conversation about the topic. It is an interesting one.

Again, I understand what you may have gone through in the past with the Church. The Church is people, and all of us are fallable, and imperfect.

If you ever need to talk about it, I will gladly talk to you in private, or public, your choice, if you happen to want to. Have a great evening.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Allteeth said:


> lesbianating


Now that's an awesome word!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Bro, I am finished with my point. You don't see what I'm saying. I can go no further with you.


I "see" your point. You believe homosexuality is wrong based on the bible.









.. Even though the bible clearly never references it.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

scrappydoo said:


> lesbianating


Now that's an awesome word!








[/quote]

Lmao I gotta agree with that one


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

User said:


> Bro, I am finished with my point. You don't see what I'm saying. I can go no further with you.


I "see" your point. You believe homosexuality is wrong based on the bible.









.. Even though the bible clearly never references it.








[/quote]

*You have said that, not me*. Point to where I've said that, and you win.. You are wrong about me.

I don't point out people's flaws or tendancies and tell them they are going to hell if they don't stop. Where have I ever did that? Please show me, and I will stop, because that just isn't my job.

That is personally between the person, and the Lord. I will say this 1 more time. I point to my Lord and Savior, tell people what He has done for me, obey the best that I can, and leave the rest up to the Almighty and them.

Sanctification comes from the persons personal surrender to Christ, not from me bashing them for what they do, or how they act.

Please stop thinking for me, ok? You don't know me or can figure out what is in my heart. Nice try though.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> *You have said that, not me*. Point to where I've said that, and you win.. You are wrong about me.
> 
> I don't point out people's flaws or tendancies and tell them they are going to hell if they don't stop. Where have I ever did that? Please show me, and I will stop, because that just isn't my job.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. You won't say its wrong or right but that its between the "Lord and the person". Fine. Now if the majority of faithful people agreed, we wouldn't be having this long abit boring, but interesting conversation. Also, I never said that you said they would go to hell if they don't stop. lol

I am not thinking for you, again my posting in this topic was to point the bible never stated homosexuality was wrong which I did, nothing more.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i dont read this topic all the way threw.... as a matter of fact i didnt even read what you said about me and if you were sayin sh*t about me im just goin to let you know im mad. lol i was refering to this comment i saw while skimming

Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.

by slim


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

User said:


> *You have said that, not me*. Point to where I've said that, and you win.. You are wrong about me.
> 
> I don't point out people's flaws or tendancies and tell them they are going to hell if they don't stop. Where have I ever did that? Please show me, and I will stop, because that just isn't my job.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. You won't say its wrong or right but that its between the "Lord and the person". Fine. Now if the majority of faithful people agreed, we wouldn't be having this long abit boring, but interesting conversation. Also, I never said that you said they would go to hell if they don't stop. lol

I am not thinking for you, again my posting in this topic was to point the bible never stated homosexuality was wrong which I did, nothing more.
[/quote]

I wouldn't talk to anyone that wasn't a baptized confessor of the faith about obediance at all, ever.

I have stated in this thread that if there was a confessing believer in the church that was living in sin, I may, in the fear of God, and with as much love as I could show, have a talk with them about it.

Again, my job, to even believers, is not to carry out judgement, or tell someone what to do. It is to encourage, and build up in the faith the best I can.

With unbelievers, all I can do is tell what Jesus has done for me. It's a lot. It was a personal miricle for me. I share with people the miracle that took place in my life. 
I try to help people understand if I can. that is it.

I do disagree with your last statement, doesn't mean I would ever 'fly off the handle' at you. And it doesn't mean I wouldn't invite you over to my house for a home cooked meal, check out my fish tanks, and try and build a friendship. I don't turn people away for what they believe.. only if they are troublemakers do I avoid them, like anyone else.

I also stated before that I have gay friends, and they know full well that they can come to my house for anything.. a conversation, a ride, some1 to talk to, anything


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

here you go hope you enjoy ....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> i dont read this topic all the way threw.... as a matter of fact i didnt even read what you said about me and if you were sayin sh*t about me im just goin to let you know im mad. lol i was refering to this comment i saw while skimming
> 
> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.
> 
> by slim


I never once placed your name anywhere. What are you talking about qickshot? It was a joke.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

and yet the bible is written by the hand of man. who is to say leviticus in all of his inane ramblings didn't throw in a little of his own prejudice views? he obviously had something against lobsters.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

and yet the bible is written by the hand of man. who is to say leviticus in all of his inane ramblings didn't throw in a little of his own prejudice views? he obviously had something against lobsters.
[/quote]

Divine intervention...?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

All i can say is : Homosexuals are Gay =)


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^so you are saying that I am a false prophet, seharebo ? You do realize that Jeremiah was God's prophet, who cryed out to the jews, by God's own word to repent? He was a real prophet, and knew what God was asking of him, God protected him, it is a few verses later in the text. God told Jerimiah to tell Israel to repent, and that God would protect His servant.. meaning that Jerimiah did not need warned.. He was DOING the warning for God Himself..
> 
> Bro, I am sorry that someone who called themselves Christian has hurt you so badly. I can understand that.. But it wasn't me.
> 
> ...


Oh my god, oh my god.....I think I am going to be sick. The entire christian population offends me. I am forced to tolerate it. Unfortunately, one can't have an intelligent conversation about the christian religion with a christian. There is no freedom of thought only followers.

If you would like to talk in public or private how to break free from the brain washing let me know. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


Thanks for being a bigot.









If I was a lower life form, like yourself, I might use this opportunity to trash Italians. But I won't... "Some of my best friends are Italian."


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


Jesus...








Sometimes you really wonder whether it is 2006 we are living in.
The Bible also says "Do not hate" - what about that, huh? I guess that doesn't fit your beliefs, so you just comfortably ignore that so you can continue to spew out intolerant, ignorant crap like that...

Fundamentalists: Islamic, Christian, or whatever belief - one group of people the world could do without


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> i dont read this topic all the way threw.... as a matter of fact i didnt even read what you said about me and if you were sayin sh*t about me im just goin to let you know im mad. lol i was refering to this comment i saw while skimming
> 
> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.
> 
> by slim


I thought this thread was going good until this blatent hate and discrimination came out. I feel it is best if this thread is locked.







Please work on your morals.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I just want to add.. why all the hate? Whats the difference between having negativities about a certain person's sexual preference compared to another person's faith with religion? I can honestly state that those who have hate are the ones who have passion in *"ONLY"* the things they believe in, aren't open minded to other things in life, and irrate themselves more by ingorance. This is the reason why the world can NEVER live in harmony, because people catagorize their differences before giving it a chance.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

RhomZilla said:


> I just want to add.. why all the hate? Whats the difference between having negativities about a certain person's sexual preference compared to another person's faith with religion? *I can honestly state that those who have hate are the ones who have passion in "ONLY" the things they believe in, aren't open minded to other things in life, and irrate themselves more by ingorance.* This is the reason why the world can NEVER live in harmony, because people catagorize their differences before giving it a chance.


Not necessarily true. I am open mided to literally _everything_ else except for homosexuality, which I happen to find disgusting and repulsive.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Fido said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


Jesus...








Sometimes you really wonder whether it is 2006 we are living in.
The Bible also says "Do not hate" - what about that, huh? I guess that doesn't fit your beliefs, so you just comfortably ignore that so you can continue to spew out intolerant, ignorant crap like that...

Fundamentalists: Islamic, Christian, or whatever belief - one group of people the world could do without








[/quote]

And that was me that posted that Judazzz, which was a joke. I dont know how it looks like quikshot posted that but it does.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> I thought this thread was going good until this blatent hate and discrimination came out. I feel it is best if this thread is locked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kill me fido...

I agree with you that the blatent hate and discrimination came out of this thread...but what did you expect? You start stuff like this all the time and when it turns south, people get offended, hurt, enraged or what not, you switch outfits in the phone booth and turn into "Moral Man"

Give me a break. There is enough hate on the gay community...enough hate on the christian community, and it all gets started from crap like you post.

DippyEggs - You are a better man than I am, as I stayed out of this until Fido the wonder boy tossed in his moral floatie

Seharebo - I understand your frustration with the Christian community...I have the same frustration and I am a Pastor. I honestly understand your frustration, I truly do. Hang in there, don't give up on all of us...some of us are o.k., but alot of us are flat out morons...honest morons.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> I thought this thread was going good until this blatent hate and discrimination came out. I feel it is best if this thread is locked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kill me fido...

I agree with you that the blatent hate and discrimination came out of this thread...but what did you expect? You start stuff like this all the time and when it turns south, people get offended, hurt, enraged or what not, you switch outfits in the phone booth and turn into "Moral Man"

Give me a break. There is enough hate on the gay community...enough hate on the christian community, and it all gets started from crap like you post.

DippyEggs - You are a better man than I am, as I stayed out of this until Fido the wonder boy tossed in his moral floatie

Seharebo - I understand your frustration with the Christian community...I have the same frustration and I am a Pastor. I honestly understand your frustration, I truly do. Hang in there, don't give up on all of us...some of us are o.k., but alot of us are flat out morons...honest morons.
[/quote]
Pastor Jeff!!

Long time no hear from!! glad to read a post from you!!









But honestly, by no means am I a better man than you!! No way!

I want to ask you, as a pastor, --should have I stayed clear of this? If not, did I represent the Lord at all in here? 
I wanted to ask you this question --I almost sent this thread to my Pastor, but I didn't know if he would have wanted to read this LOL


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


Thanks for being a bigot.









If I was a lower life form, like yourself, I might use this opportunity to trash Italians. But I won't... "Some of my best friends are Italian."








[/quote]

i dont get it, if you want to toss anouther mans salad with some jelly, its all good, but if someone calls you a freak because of it, then theres something wrong with that individual..screw that, you toss salads pack, fudge, take it in the ass, what ever.. you got a bigger problems then my opinion.. thats my opinion..you dont like it?? nobody cares stay in the friggin closet and you wont have to hear my opinion...

:laugh: btw if you have so many italian friends then you should know, we are NOT bigots..we hate everybody..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> here's my thought. jesus never said anything against homosexuality (to my knowledge). its all leviticus's doing. so for those who rant and rave against it in jesus's name they just need to chill out.


ahh yes but the entire bible was a divine inspiration from God and since God and Jesus are a team you can fight it with jesus' name.
[/quote]

and yet the bible is written by the hand of man. who is to say leviticus in all of his inane ramblings didn't throw in a little of his own prejudice views? he obviously had something against lobsters.
[/quote]

Leviticus book has many contradictions and false statements.

One being insects such as the grasshopper was stated having 4 legs instead of 6 which they have. In fact all insects have had 6 legs on their thorax since the devonian period. Another similar false statement is rabbits eat or chew their own vomit but they don't.

Insane ramblings would be correct, think of being stoned until death for cursing.







: P


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I thought this thread was going good until this blatent hate and discrimination came out. I feel it is best if this thread is locked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kill me fido...

I agree with you that the blatent hate and discrimination came out of this thread...but what did you expect? You start stuff like this all the time and when it turns south, people get offended, hurt, enraged or what not, you switch outfits in the phone booth and turn into "Moral Man"

Give me a break. There is enough hate on the gay community...enough hate on the christian community, and it all gets started from crap like you post.

DippyEggs - You are a better man than I am, as I stayed out of this until Fido the wonder boy tossed in his moral floatie

Seharebo - I understand your frustration with the Christian community...I have the same frustration and I am a Pastor. I honestly understand your frustration, I truly do. Hang in there, don't give up on all of us...some of us are o.k., but alot of us are flat out morons...honest morons.
[/quote]
Pastor Jeff!!

Long time no hear from!! glad to read a post from you!!









But honestly, by no means am I a better man than you!! No way!

I want to ask you, as a pastor, --should have I stayed clear of this? If not, did I represent the Lord at all in here? 
I wanted to ask you this question --I almost sent this thread to my Pastor, but I didn't know if he would have wanted to read this LOL
[/quote]
Heavens no...I think you were fine with how you responded...I just don't get into this type of debate as it is like nailing your foot to the floor and running in circles.

I deal with this kind of stuff every day and it gets to be a pain. I am on p-fury alot and pretty much read anymore as my time has been so short. And if I do have the time to post, I am not going to use my time for this type of stuff...alot more other stuff to post about than this (yet I did it anyways!)

Mike works very hard to have a great site for people to come to, talk with ohters of like interest. Garbage like this only divides people of different beliefs and thoughts.

Good discussion as a whole, until you get to the jaded crap that some people post (on the side of Christian...and the side of those who are not "Christian")

Hope that all makes sense. It is not my intent to offend...definately not!

Jeffrey


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> I thought this thread was going good until this blatent hate and discrimination came out. I feel it is best if this thread is locked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kill me fido...

I agree with you that the blatent hate and discrimination came out of this thread...but what did you expect? You start stuff like this all the time and when it turns south, people get offended, hurt, enraged or what not, you switch outfits in the phone booth and turn into "Moral Man"

Give me a break. There is enough hate on the gay community...enough hate on the christian community, and it all gets started from crap like you post.

DippyEggs - You are a better man than I am, as I stayed out of this until Fido the wonder boy tossed in his moral floatie

Seharebo - I understand your frustration with the Christian community...I have the same frustration and I am a Pastor. I honestly understand your frustration, I truly do. Hang in there, don't give up on all of us...some of us are o.k., but alot of us are flat out morons...honest morons.
[/quote]
Pastor Jeff!!

Long time no hear from!! glad to read a post from you!!









But honestly, by no means am I a better man than you!! No way!

I want to ask you, as a pastor, --should have I stayed clear of this? If not, did I represent the Lord at all in here? 
I wanted to ask you this question --I almost sent this thread to my Pastor, but I didn't know if he would have wanted to read this LOL
[/quote]
Heavens no...I think you were fine with how you responded...I just don't get into this type of debate as it is like nailing your foot to the floor and running in circles.

I deal with this kind of stuff every day and it gets to be a pain. I am on p-fury alot and pretty much read anymore as my time has been so short. And if I do have the time to post, I am not going to use my time for this type of stuff...alot more other stuff to post about than this (yet I did it anyways!)

Mike works very hard to have a great site for people to come to, talk with ohters of like interest. Garbage like this only divides people of different beliefs and thoughts.

Good discussion as a whole, until you get to the jaded crap that some people post (on the side of Christian...and the side of those who are not "Christian")

Hope that all makes sense. It is not my intent to offend...definately not!

Jeffrey
[/quote]

Thanks for the post. You are right.

I meant well, but I did end up with a nail in my foot. Time to pull it out, dust off my feet in protest, and move on.

Glad to hear from a battle hardened soldier of the faith like you, Pastor. Thanks again.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> Ill poke fun of gays all day long. I dont understand how you can find love in another hairy sack? I think gays should be illegal and arrested. In the bible it doesnt start off adam and steve, its adam and eve. It is morally wrong in gods eyes.


Thanks for being a bigot.









If I was a lower life form, like yourself, I might use this opportunity to trash Italians. But I won't... "Some of my best friends are Italian."








[/quote]

i dont get it, if you want to toss anouther mans salad with some jelly, its all good, but if someone calls you a freak because of it, then theres something wrong with that individual..screw that, you toss salads pack, fudge, take it in the ass, what ever.. you got a bigger problems then my opinion.. thats my opinion..you dont like it?? nobody cares stay in the friggin closet and you wont have to hear my opinion...

:laugh: btw if you have so many italian friends then you should know, we are NOT bigots..we hate everybody..
[/quote]

Dear Friend. That may be your opinion - great. Opinions are like assholes... and well, you know how the saying goes. Hitler also had an opinion. So did Milosevic. And so did the group that perpetrated the Rwandan genocide... I like all of their opinions about as much as I like yours. Think it's so incomparable? I beg to differ.

And no, I won't stay in the closet because of your closed minded views. Or because of people like you who hold similar opinions. Why should I have to put up with your bigotry and bhterosexism? I don't. And I have every right in the world to fight it and to fight for things such as equal acknowledgement before the law, the right not to be discriminated against, and so forth. It's a campaign of equality and education. And if YOU don't like it maybe you should be the one retreating into the closet? Because the queer community is here to stay and there's nothing that you can do about it. Call it 'the gay agenda' or whatever you will - but it's not going away. Not now. Not ever.

In the end I feel sorry for people like you. What it must be like to live in that little neo-conservative mindframe you have... Better you than me, though.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I thought this thread was going good until this blatent hate and discrimination came out. I feel it is best if this thread is locked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kill me fido...

I agree with you that the blatent hate and discrimination came out of this thread...but what did you expect? You start stuff like this all the time and when it turns south, people get offended, hurt, enraged or what not, you switch outfits in the phone booth and turn into "Moral Man"

Give me a break. There is enough hate on the gay community...enough hate on the christian community, and it all gets started from crap like you post.

DippyEggs - You are a better man than I am, as I stayed out of this until Fido the wonder boy tossed in his moral floatie

Seharebo - I understand your frustration with the Christian community...I have the same frustration and I am a Pastor. I honestly understand your frustration, I truly do. Hang in there, don't give up on all of us...some of us are o.k., but alot of us are flat out morons...honest morons.
[/quote]

Yo bible thumper, learn to see a joke when you see it. What i posted was supposed to be funnay but isntead i think people are just showing their true colors now (even you with your condescending tone towards me). I asked for it to be locked, so there is nothing more I can do.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> Yo bible thumper, learn to see a joke when you see it. What i posted was supposed to be funnay but isntead i think people are just showing their true colors now (even you with your condescending tone towards me). I asked for it to be locked, so there is nothing more I can do.


See, here is the problem...you get all high and mighty talking about true colors, yet you start out making a nasty religious slam on me when I have not called you names what so ever. Do you know the origin and term for "Bible Thumper" It is a HUGE insult that is as big as any racial slur...yet you think this is o.k.?

I have no problem with what you posted, I have a problem with what it brings out in people, then you jump on the "moral" and "ethical" bandwagon. You, here, are doing the very thing that you are slamming others for.

Not appropriate at all...you should be banned...but then again, many of us have been wishing for that for some time.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PJ said it better than I could. And with that, this thread is closed.


----------

